
Google Easter Egg...not exactly an Easter Egg if it looks no different - lizlemon
https://www.google.ie/search?q=google+1998&oq=google+1998&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64.4014j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8#es_sm=91&espv=210&q=google+in+1998
======
Jiggs
This really shows that Google search is very boring by today's standards.
Everything else has moved on. Comparing most other major sites to their old
selfs shows a much bigger improvement in the user experience than what Google
search has given us.

------
sueogrady
Yeah Google's pretty awful looking. Needs a nice shape up some day soon. The
UX is just awful. They need to hire some UX people and get with the times.

